# Installation apps avec .ipa avec un pc



## Anouchka25 (29 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour

J'essaie depuis 2 semaines d'installer une application au format .ipa depuis mon pc windows et je n'y arrive pas. J'ai un iphone 5C. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

J'ai utilisé itunes,  iTouls, ifunbox, CopyTrans mais ça n'a rien donné, je n'ai pas de messages d'erreur qui pourrai m'orienter.


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2017)

Anouchka25 a dit:


> iTouls


Il est un peu bourré celui-là. 

Sinon, avec iFunbox ou CopyTrans, il n'y a rien de compliqué à copier un fichier .ipa dans un dossier accessible, puis de lancer le fichier .ipa. Avec iTunes, rien n'a changé... http://itech.jeun.fr/t202-comment-i...c-un-fichier-ipa-depuis-itunes-sans-jailbreak


----------



## Anouchka25 (30 Juillet 2017)

J'ai essayé avec itunes mais ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai même essayé le site diawi   Mais rien n'est fait. 
Je me dis qu'il y a peut-être un firewall dans mon iphone, mais comment desactiver ce firewall ?


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2017)

Juste comme ça, tu as récupéré ce fichier .ipa où. Il n'y a pas d'informations là ou tu l'as pris ?


----------



## Anouchka25 (30 Juillet 2017)

En fait je travaille avec mon ami développeur d'application iOS. Tout fonctionne ne son coté ! Chez moi ça ne passe pas !


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2017)

Anouchka25 a dit:


> En fait je travaille avec mon ami développeur d'application iOS. Tout fonctionne ne son coté !


Demande-lui comment il fait ou il a fait, non ?


----------



## Anouchka25 (30 Juillet 2017)

Il travaille sur Mac et moi je suis sur windows.


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2017)

Anouchka25 a dit:


> Il travaille sur Mac et moi je suis sur windows.


Perso, je n'avais jamais de problème avec iFunbox et mes anciens iPhone.


----------



## Larme (1 Août 2017)

Anouchka25 a dit:


> En fait je travaille avec mon ami développeur d'application iOS. Tout fonctionne ne son coté ! Chez moi ça ne passe pas !


Et ce développeur a un compte développeur ? TestFlight ? Installation Ad-hoc ?


----------

